# Access 2003 Macros don't work.



## Mudman2850 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have used Access for some 10 years now. I installed Office 2007 Pro late last year and have tried to understand Access 2007 but the learning curve is horrific, so I pulled out my old Office 2003 Pro CD's and reinstalled Access 2003 only, created my new database but none of my macros will run.

Is there a setting in 2007 that I need to change to allow my macros to continue to run in Access 2003?

I do not want to go back to the complete version of Office 2003, as I am still learning 2007, but I need to be productive in the meantime.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Mudman,

The first question I have to ask is in Acc 2003 under Tools / Macro / Security - is your setting too prohibitive?

Personally, I have both 2003 and 2007 installed and switch between them during the day with no problems and have not had an issue running macros in either.

hth,


----------



## Mudman2850 (Apr 12, 2011)

It would appear that, as I only installed Access 2003 and not the entire suite, that it didn't install some other components that were required, such as the Access Security Wizard.

I will install the entire Office 2003 suite and get back to you.

Thank you.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

You don't have to install the entire suite. Do a custom install and drill down thru the Access mods that can be installed and some of the common components.


----------



## Mudman2850 (Apr 12, 2011)

That is how I installed Access 2003 in the first place.


----------



## Mudman2850 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have done a repair on Access 2003 and changed the macro security level to low. I understand the consequences of doing this and I am OK with it.

My problem now is that the "on click" property does not work. "On Enter", "On Dbl click" work as expected but not "on click".............????

I'm sorry, but this has got me exasperated, especially as it may be my lack of understanding of how a macro is launched, or something????


----------



## Mudman2850 (Apr 12, 2011)

Between my last post and today the only change has been that I restarted my PC but the "On Click" function now works.
Go figure?????

Thank you for your assistance.


----------

